

CoreOS and Docker: first steps (2013) - opusdie
http://michael.stapelberg.de/Artikel/coreos_and_docker_first_steps

======
tracker1
As backwards as it may sound, I'd really like to see an image for use with
Azure... I get a bit of credits with the MSDN account work pays for, wouldn't
mind making more use of it, but haven't had the motivation to build my own VHD
for it.

------
stcredzero
Basically, this is what POSIX and processes should have been like to begin
with.

